# direct rendering or fglrx with ATI radeon mobility?

## hilfsbremser

hi!

is there anyone out there who has a working config with a ATI radeon mobility?

i have a dell latitude C610 laptop with a radeon mobility built in. treid several configs to get DRI to work. but fxgears only shows about 250 frames. that is much too less isn't it?

and fglrxinfo shows that DRI is not enabled, but why?

greetz 

    flo

----------

## primero.gentoo

are you sure that your radeon mobility is supported by fglrx? what type of chip do you have?

Bye

----------

## drakos7

What type of mobility? M6, M7, other? what does /sbin/lspci say for your video card?

----------

## hilfsbremser

hi all!

it says:

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY

greetz

            Flo

----------

## Wedge_

Can you post your XFree logfile? It might be that the card is supported but there's something else going wrong.

To find out the PCI ID of the card, do this: 

```
lspci -nv -s 00:01.0
```

This should produce a few lines of output. The first line will be something like "0000:01:00.0 Class 0300: 1002:4e48". The important bit is highlighted - the first number is the vendor ID (1002 = ATI), and the second is the device ID (4e48), which should be listed here somewhere.

----------

## hilfsbremser

hi there!

here is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```

$ root@verleihnix /var/log> cat Xorg.0.log

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux verleihnix 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 #27 SMP Fri Jun 4 23:14:27 GMT 2004 i686

Build Date: 20 May 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jun 23 08:55:21 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Dell Trinitron"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility M6 [LY]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc102"

(**) XKB: model: "pc102"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/font

s/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x800218b0, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3575 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3576 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2482 card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 41 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,248c card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,248a card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2485 card 1013,5959 rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,2486 card 134d,4c21 rev 01 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c59 card 1028,00e3 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10b7,9200 card 1028,00e3 rev 78 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 104c,ac51 card 4000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 104c,ac51 card 4800,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 14e4,4320 card 1028,0001 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfc000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,16), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000f400 - 0x0000f4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x0000f800 - 0x0000f8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf4000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:1:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x0540 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xfcff0000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xf8ffc000 - 0xf8ffdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xf8fffc00 - 0xf8fffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dcbf (0x40) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xf8ffc000 - 0xf8ffdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xf8fffc00 - 0xf8fffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dcbf (0x40) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf8ffc000 - 0xf8ffdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf8fffc00 - 0xf8fffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dcbf (0x40) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 4.0.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 6.5.6

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

        ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf8ffc000 - 0xf8ffdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf8fffc00 - 0xf8fffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dcbf (0x40) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf8ffc000 - 0xf8ffdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf8fffc00 - 0xf8fffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [12] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [13] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dcbf (0x40) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [28] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [29] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xfcff0000

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 16 bits stored in 2 bytes (16 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "SWcursor" "off"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "ForcePCIMode" "off"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" "on"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "DDCMode" "on"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "UseFBDev" "off"

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 565

(II) RADEON(0): Using 6 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4c59)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): VideoRAM override ignored, this driver autodetects RAM

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 16384 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Non-DDC laptop panel detected

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Displays Detected: Monitor1--Type 2, Monitor2--Type 0

(II) RADEON(0):

(II) RADEON(0): Primary Display == Type 2

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): No DDC data available, DDCMode option is dismissed

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 1

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1040 1176 1344  768 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  350 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  400 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   65.00  720 1040 1176 1344  400 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  480 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   65.00  800 1040 1176 1344  600 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   65.00  832 1040 1176 1344  624 770 776 806

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) RADEON(0): Using AGP 4x mode

(**) RADEON(0): Enabling AGP Fast Write

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping enabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

 of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf8ffc000 - 0xf8ffdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf8fffc00 - 0xf8fffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [16] 0  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ecff (0x80) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000dc80 - 0x0000dcbf (0x40) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [31] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [32] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x1000000)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "radeon" driver

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe18f2000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe18f2000 to 0x41271000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000217 [AGP 0x8086/0x3575; Card 0x1002/0x4c59]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xd0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0x41273000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xd0101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x41374000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xd0102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x41375000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0xd0302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0x41575000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xfcff0000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): CP in BM mode

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7421

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x480000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x600000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 8704 kb for textures at offset 0x780000

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7413

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "NvAGP" is not used

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 11

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard0" handled by legacy driver

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.13.2

(--) Mouse0 auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event0

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

(--) Mouse0 synaptics touchpad found

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Mouse0 synaptics touchpad found

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

SynapticsCtrl called.

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

$ root@verleihnix /var/log>

```

and the output of "lspci -nv -s 00:01.0" gives:

```

$ root@verleihnix /var/log> lspci -nv -s 00:01.0

0000:00:01.0 Class 0604: 8086:3576 (rev 02)

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 32

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

        Memory behind bridge: fc000000-fdffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e0000000-e7ffffff

        Expansion ROM at 0000c000 [disabled] [size=4K]

$ root@verleihnix /var/log>

```

hope this helps.

greetz

         flo

----------

## hilfsbremser

hi!

me again. just saw that m radeon is in a different slot. here's the output:

```

$ root@verleihnix /var/log> lspci -nv -s 01:00.0

0000:01:00.0 Class 0300: 1002:4c59

        Subsystem: 1028:00e3

        Flags: bus master, VGA palette snoop, stepping, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable)

        I/O ports at c000 [size=256]

        Memory at fcff0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [58] AGP version 2.0

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

$ root@verleihnix /var/log>

```

greetz

     flo

----------

## Wedge_

It's detecting your card fine, although you're using the "radeon" driver, not "fglrx" at the moment. 

This type of thing 

```
drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned '' 
```

usually indicates a problem. Although it appears to have worked at the end, it should return OK every time if things are working properly. Do you have any errors in your "dmesg" output? Also, if you have the kernel AGP support compiled in, try building it as modules instead and see if that helps.

----------

## hilfsbremser

hi

i compiled the AGP things as module. here's the output of lsmod

```

$ florian@verleihnix ~> lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

sd_mod                 18112  0

radeon                122160  2

ide_cs                  6724  2 [unsafe]

intel_agp              16604  1

agpgart                29548  2 intel_agp

sg                     32032  0

sr_mod                 14116  0

$ florian@verleihnix ~>

```

and there are no errors to be found in the dmesg output either:

```

$ florian@verleihnix ~> dmesg

Linux version 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 (root@verleihnix) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #27 SMP Fri Jun 4 23:14:27 GMT 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffd3000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffd3000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fee00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131027

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126931 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

Dell Latitude with broken BIOS detected. Refusing to enable the local APIC.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                      ) @ 0x000fde50

ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d30510 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fde64

ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d30510 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fde90

ACPI: BOOT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d30510 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fdf04

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INT430 SYSFexxx 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 vga=791 hdc=ide-scsi video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr splash=silent

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

bootsplash: silent mode.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 731.089 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 513752k/524108k available (2667k kernel code, 9608k reserved, 953k data, 208k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1445.88 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (ungzip failed); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 86k freed

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) III Mobile CPU      1000MHz stepping 01

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1461.07 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 2 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbfee, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PADA] (on)

Dell laptop SMM driver v1.13 14/05/2002 Massimo Dal Zotto (dz@debian.org)

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xe0807000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=9

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5438

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c54cc, set palette = c00c5518

vesafb: pmi: ports = c010 c016 c054 c038 c03c c05c c000 c004 c0b0 c0b2 c0b4

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=8192

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Simple Boot Flag at 0x79 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (25 C)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.7

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 27

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

 -> pass-through port

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio1/input0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on synaptics-pt/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 68324 bytes, found (1024x768, 19719 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x43

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:02:00.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at 0xec80. Vers LK1.1.19

SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256).

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH3M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH3M: chipset revision 1

ICH3M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: TOSHIBA MK2018GAS, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: HL-DT-STCD-RW/DVD-ROM GCC-4240N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide2: I/O resource 0x3EE-0x3EE not free.

ide2: ports already in use, skipping probe

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB), CHS=38760/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

ide-scsi is deprecated for cd burning! Use ide-cd and give dev=/dev/hdX as device

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: HL-DT-ST  Model: RW/DVD GCC-4240N  Rev: D110

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:01.0 (0000 -> 0002)

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:01.0 [1028:00e3]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:01.1 (0000 -> 0002)

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:01.1 [1028:00e3]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000010

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0000bf80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4rc2 (Tue Mar 30 08:19:30 2004 UTC).

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49405 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801CA-ICH3 at 0xd800, irq 11

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4094 buckets, 32752 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 3

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

Adding 369484k swap on /dev/hda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 830M Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 0 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 1 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 2 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 3 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 4 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 5 changed to on

usb 1-1.4: new low speed USB device using address 3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.4

cs: memory probe 0x0c0000-0x0fffff: excluding 0xc0000-0xcffff 0xe0000-0xfffff

irq 11: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010bafa>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x90

 [<c010bbf0>] note_interrupt+0x70/0xb0

 [<c010bf30>] do_IRQ+0x160/0x1a0

 [<c0109fe8>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c012a0eb>] do_softirq+0x5b/0xd0

 [<c010bf0b>] do_IRQ+0x13b/0x1a0

 [<c0109fe8>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c0115e54>] delay_tsc+0x14/0x20

 [<c01f4d32>] __delay+0x12/0x20

 [<c02ade5d>] pcmcia_request_configuration+0x1cd/0x480

 [<e18f6664>] ide_config+0x424/0x7e0 [ide_cs]

 [<c012f0e3>] run_timer_softirq+0x133/0x1d0

 [<c02b0f41>] yenta_set_mem_map+0x1a1/0x1f0

 [<c010bf0b>] do_IRQ+0x13b/0x1a0

 [<c02a7180>] set_cis_map+0x40/0x120

 [<c02a738c>] read_cis_mem+0x12c/0x1a0

 [<c02a7683>] read_cis_cache+0x103/0x190

 [<c02a0014>] splashcopy+0x64/0xb0

 [<c02a7f8c>] pcmcia_get_next_tuple+0x24c/0x2b0

 [<c011fec0>] scheduler_tick+0x2d0/0x640

 [<c0279bbd>] ide_build_sglist+0x3d/0xb0

 [<c0224940>] i8042_timer_func+0x0/0x20

 [<c0224807>] i8042_interrupt+0x167/0x170

 [<c012f0e3>] run_timer_softirq+0x133/0x1d0

 [<c02b0f41>] yenta_set_mem_map+0x1a1/0x1f0

 [<c010bf0b>] do_IRQ+0x13b/0x1a0

 [<c02a7180>] set_cis_map+0x40/0x120

 [<c02a738c>] read_cis_mem+0x12c/0x1a0

 [<c02a7683>] read_cis_cache+0x103/0x190

 [<c02a0014>] splashcopy+0x64/0xb0

 [<c02a7f8c>] pcmcia_get_next_tuple+0x24c/0x2b0

 [<c02a94a8>] read_tuple+0xa8/0xc0

 [<c011ede1>] try_to_wake_up+0x1f1/0x260

 [<c01209fa>] __wake_up_common+0x3a/0x70

 [<c02a7f8c>] pcmcia_get_next_tuple+0x24c/0x2b0

 [<c02a7a6c>] pcmcia_get_first_tuple+0xbc/0x170

 [<c02a94a8>] read_tuple+0xa8/0xc0

 [<e18f6b9c>] ide_event+0x5c/0xe0 [ide_cs]

 [<c02ad8be>] pcmcia_register_client+0x24e/0x2a0

 [<c02b0f41>] yenta_set_mem_map+0x1a1/0x1f0

 [<c02a7180>] set_cis_map+0x40/0x120

 [<e18f60eb>] ide_attach+0xeb/0x130 [ide_cs]

 [<e18f6b40>] ide_event+0x0/0xe0 [ide_cs]

 [<c02af7a3>] bind_request+0x113/0x240

 [<c02b03bf>] ds_ioctl+0x50f/0x630

 [<c012097a>] preempt_schedule+0x2a/0x50

 [<c038b92b>] unix_stream_sendmsg+0x2db/0x470

 [<c031f658>] sock_sendmsg+0x98/0xd0

 [<c01951cd>] proc_alloc_inode+0x4d/0x80

 [<c01205c2>] schedule+0x382/0x710

 [<c01232b4>] __mmdrop+0x34/0x50

 [<c0120ac1>] __wake_up_locked+0x21/0x30

 [<c01209a0>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x20

 [<c0108468>] __down_failed+0x8/0xc

 [<c01520bb>] zap_pmd_range+0x4b/0x70

 [<c015212b>] unmap_page_range+0x4b/0x80

 [<c015225e>] unmap_vmas+0xfe/0x300

 [<c0128993>] wait_task_zombie+0x1b3/0x240

 [<c01560a8>] unmap_vma+0x48/0x90

 [<c015610f>] unmap_vma_list+0x1f/0x30

 [<c0156657>] do_munmap+0x177/0x1e0

 [<c0177a27>] sys_ioctl+0x117/0x2d0

 [<c015671a>] sys_munmap+0x5a/0x80

 [<c010967b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

handlers:

[<c02b1030>] (yenta_interrupt+0x0/0x40)

[<c02b1030>] (yenta_interrupt+0x0/0x40)

[<c02b8910>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x70)

[<c030dce0>] (snd_intel8x0_interrupt+0x0/0x270)

Disabling IRQ #11

hde: TOSHIBA THNCF128MBA, CFA DISK drive

ide2 at 0x100-0x107,0x10e on irq 11

hde: max request size: 128KiB

hde: 250368 sectors (128 MB) w/2KiB Cache, CHS=978/8/32

 /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

Module ide_cs cannot be unloaded due to unsafe usage in include/linux/module.h:516

ide-cs: hde: Vcc = 3.3, Vpp = 0.0

ndiswrapper version 0.7 loaded

ndiswrapper adding bcmwl5.sys

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:90:4b:b3:f4:3d using driver bcmwl5.sys

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

$ florian@verleihnix ~>

```

anything else?   :Smile: 

greetz

            flo

----------

## hilfsbremser

btw: have you got that card running (with DRI)?

----------

## genstef

M6 works here with dri, in cedega even half-life is playable. You can look at knoppix for the configs.

----------

## hilfsbremser

hi genstefan

did you use Xorg or Xfree?

greetz

     flo

----------

## genstef

xorg, my config:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Generic Mouse" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"  "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/PEX"

# Additional fonts: Locale, Gimp, TTF...

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/latin2/75dpi"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/latin2/100dpi"

# True type and type1 fonts are also handled via xftlib, see /etc/X11/XftConfig!

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/western"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/decoratives"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/openoffice"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-bitstream-vera"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/latex-ttf-fonts"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/defoma/CID"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/defoma/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#        Load  "ddc"  # ddc probing of monitor

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

        Load  "bitmap" # bitmap-fonts

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

#   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

   Option      "Emulate3Timeout"   "70"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

        Option          "Protocol"              "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "6 7"

        Option          "Buttons"               "7"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by KNOPPIX mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Acer"

   ModelName    "Aspire 1406LC Laptop Monitor"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

# sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

#   Option "sw_cursor"

        #Option     "hw_cursor"

        #Option     "NoAccel"

        #Option     "ShowCache"

        #Option     "ShadowFB"

        #Option     "UseFBDev"

        #Option     "Rotate"

   Identifier  "Card0"

# The following line is auto-generated by KNOPPIX mkxf86config

Option "SWcursor" "on"

#    Selects software cursor. The default is off. 

#Option "NoAccel" "boolean"

#    Enables or disables all hardware acceleration.

#    The default is to enable hardware acceleration. 

#Option "Dac6Bit" "boolean"

#    Enables or disables the use of 6 bits per color component when in 8 bpp mode (emulates VGA mode). By default, all 8 bits per color component are used.

#    The default is off. 

#Option "VideoKey" "integer"

#    This overrides the default pixel value for the YUV video overlay key.

#    The default value is 0x1E. 

#Option "UseFBDev" "boolean"

#    Enable or disable use of an OS-specific framebuffer device interface (which is not supported on all OSs). See fbdevhw(4x) for further information.

#    The default is off. 

#Option "AGPMode" "integer"

#    Set AGP data transfer rate. (used only when DRI is enabled)

#    1 -- x1 (default)

#    2 -- x2

#    4 -- x4

#    others -- invalid 

#Option "AGPFastWrite" "boolean"

#    Enable AGP fast write.

#    (used only when DRI is enabled)

#    The default is off. 

#Option "BusType" "string"

#    Used to replace previous ForcePCIMode option. Should only be used when driver's bus detection is incorrect or you want to force a AGP card to PCI mode. Should NEVER force a PCI card to AGP bus.

#    PCI -- PCI bus

#    AGP -- AGP bus

#    PCIE -- PCI Express (falls back to PCI at present)

#    (used only when DRI is enabled)

#    The default is auto detect. 

#Option "ForcePCIMode" "boolean"

#    Force to use PCI GART for DRI acceleration. This option is deprecated in favor of the BusType option above and will be removed in the next release. 

#Option "DDCMode" "boolean"

#    Force to use the modes queried from the connected monitor.

#    The default is off. 

#Option "DisplayPriority" "string"

#

#    Used to prevent flickering or tearing problem caused by display buffer underflow.

#    AUTO -- Driver calculated (default).

#    BIOS -- Remain unchanged from BIOS setting. Use this if the calculation is not correct

#    for your card.

#

#    HIGH -- Force to the highest priority. Use this if you have problem with above options.

#    This may affect performence slightly.

#

#    The default value is AUTO. 

#Option "MonitorLayout" "string"

#

#    This option is used to overwrite the detected monitor types. This is only required when driver makes a false detection. The possible monitor types are:

#    NONE -- Not connected

#    CRT -- Analog CRT monitor

#    TMDS -- Desktop flat panel

#    LVDS -- Laptop flat panel

#    This option can be used in following format:

#    Option "MonitorLayout" "[type on primary], [type on secondary]"

#    For example, Option "MonitorLayout" "CRT, TMDS"

#

#    Primary/Secondary head for dual-head cards:

#    (when only one port is used, it will be treated as the primary regardless)

#    Primary head:

#    DVI port on DVI+VGA cards

#    LCD output on laptops

#    Internal TMDS prot on DVI+DVI cards

#    Secondary head:

#    VGA port on DVI+VGA cards

#    VGA port on laptops

#

#    External TMDS port on DVI+DVI cards

#

#    The default value is undefined. 

#Option "CloneMode" "1280x1024"

#    Set the first mode for the secondary head. It can be different from the modes used for the primary head. If you don't have this line while clone is on, the modes specified for the primary head will be used for the secondary head.

#    For example, Option "CloneMode" "1024x768"

#    The default value is undefined. 

#Option "CloneHSync" "string"

#    Set the horizontal sync range for the secondary monitor. It is not required if a DDC-capable monitor is connected.

#    For example, Option "CloneHSync" "30.0-86.0"

#    The default value is undefined. 

#Option "CloneVRefresh" "string"

#    Set the vertical refresh range for the secondary monitor. It is not required if a DDC-capable monitor is connected.

#    For example, Option "CloneVRefresh" "50.0-120.0"

#    The default value is undefined. 

#Option "OverlayOnCRTC2" "boolean"

#    Force hardware overlay to clone head.

#    The default value is off. 

#Option "IgnoreEDID" "boolean"

#    Do not use EDID data for mode validation, but DDC is still used for monitor detection. This is different from NoDDC option.

#    The default value is off. 

#Option "PanelSize" "string"

#    Should only be used when driver cannot detect the correct panel size. Apply to both desktop (TMDS) and laptop (LVDS) digital panels. When a valid panel size is specified, the timings collected from DDC and BIOS will not be used. If you have a panel with timings different from that of a standard VESA mode, you have to provide this information through the Modeline.

#    For example, Option "PanelSize" "1400x1050"

#    The default value is none. 

#Option "PanelOff" "boolean"

#    Disable panel output. Only used when clone is enabled.

#    The default value is off. 

Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

#    Enable page flipping for 3D acceleration. This will increase performance but not work correctly in some rare cases, hence the default is off.

#

#Option "ForceMinDotClock" "frequency"

#    Override minimum dot clock. Some Radeon BIOSes report a minimum dot clock unsuitable (too high) for use with television sets even when they actually can produce lower dot clocks. If this is the case you can override the value here. Note that using this option may damage your hardware. You have been warned. The frequency parameter may be specified as a float value with standard suffixes like "k", "kHz", "M", "MHz".

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 16

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport  0 0

      Depth     1

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport  0 0

      Depth     4

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport  0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport  0 0

      Depth     15

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport  0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport  0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport  0 0

      Depth     32

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection
```

----------

## damianfrancis

you said you have a radeon mobility right?  The radeon driver will work, but you should find out exactly what card you have.  If it is igp, then there is another driver in current 2.6 kernels for this chipset.  You need to compile the driver and the agp stuff as modules, then make sure they are autoloading, try all this with current xorg, and if you do this and do not have dri then there is this little script I got from another thread that I will find and link you to wich will update the nessesary opengl libraries, then you will surely get dri, but you may still run into the occasional bug.  Actually before you change from using the ati drivers you should try this script.  I'll look for it, just let me know what exact ati chipset you have.

----------

## hilfsbremser

hi damianfrancis

it's a dell latitude notebook c610. it has an Intel 830MP chipset. The Graphics adapter is a Radeon Mobility M6 LY.

is there anything else you need to know?

greetz

     flo

----------

## Dolemite

ok here is my xorg.conf / XF86Conf depending on your X choice

this is for my ati radeon 7500M 32mb on a dell latitude c640

my highest tft resolution is 1400x1050 and there is a section for it

my highest CRT resolution is 1600x1200 at 85 with depth of 24 and once again there is a section

i made two small scripts called crt and lcd which would copy the version of XF86Conf that i needed whether roving without a monitor or plugged in

this also has DRI enabled and you can play armyops unrealtournament2004 etc very well with it- especially on an external monitor

this also is setup for usb mouse use and synaptic touchpad use as long as your kernel is setup right - also setup to work with vmware (see extmod)

its my setup from slack but i just stage 1 and X works beautifully with it

the only thing you would need to adjust is your resolutions maybe

your amount of videoram or just exclude that line in the "radeon" section 

 your horizontal and vertical refresh rates ( ihave a 14.5 tft and a panasonic 21in monitor)

and if u add agpgart for your intel 830 chipset you can run glxgears and see fps greater than 500

*glcore is in it too

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

    EndSubSection

   

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

    Load       "GLcore"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse1"

Driver "synaptics"

Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

Option "Edges" "1900 5400 1900 4000"

Option "Finger" "25 30"

Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

Option "MinSpeed" "0.02"

Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

Option "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

# Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

Option "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

# Option "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse2"

Driver "mouse"

Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

Option "ZaxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "tft"

    HorizSync   30-75

    VertRefresh 50-85

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "panasonic"

    HorizSync   30-95

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection 

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "radeon"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VideoRam    32768

    Option   "AGPMode" "4"

    Option   "AGPSize" "64"

    Option   "AGPFastWrite" "1"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip" "on"

    Option "MonitorLayout" "CRT, NONE"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "radeon"

    Monitor     "panasonic"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" 

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse2" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option   "Xinerama" "off"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## crovax123

helllo i dont know if you already found a solution but i found the sollution in this forum :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=184669&highlight=

----------

